# Turn off Windows Media Player Autoplay?



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Does anyone out there know how to set Windows Media Player so that it doesn't just automatically start playing a DVD when I insert one? If I have it open and I'm listening to music or something, if I insert a DVD, media player will just assume I want to watch it right then, when in fact I may just be putting it in there for later, etc. Try as I might, I can find no setting that tells the program to stop automatically playing the DVDs, so I'm wondering if anyone here has any clue? I know the program thinks it's helping me but the truth is it's actually kind of annoying when it begins playing back discs I don't want to play yet, so if there's a way to stop that- I'd love to find out about it.

Thanks in advance,

Snaithbert


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Get Tweak UI, a Microsoft power toy, and go to My Computer > Autoplay > Drives and uncheck the drives you want to turn off autoplay.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you are running Windows XP and only want to temporarily disable autoplay one time, you can hold down the keyboard shift key as the disc goes into the drive. You may have to hold the key down until the newly inserted disc spins down.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sadly, TweakUI has no effect on Windows Media Player. I've been running that program for months and have both my DVD drives turned off for autoplay but whenever I insert a DVD when media player is running- it begins to play. This tells me that no matter what you have checked in TweakUI, Windows Media player overrides that when you insert a disc.

Thanks anyhow though, I'll continue to seek out the answer and I'll post it here when (or if) I stumble across one.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

In My Computer, Right-click the Drive(S), select AutoPlay.
Check the options you want.


----------

